# Wartung der WAR Seite => Open Beta?



## Krondor (29. Juli 2008)

Auf http://www.war-europe.com/ steht, dass die Seite vom 31.07. auf den 01.08. gewartet wird und deshalb einige Dienste nicht erreichbar sind.... Was denkt ihr? Kommt die Open Beta Anmeldung???

So ein Mist dieses Wochenende ist mein Urlaub rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eratur (29. Juli 2008)

Mhh, gut möglich. Wäre zumindest zu erwarten, denn die Zeichen dafür stehen gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen es könnte hinkommen =)


----------



## Baldoran (29. Juli 2008)

vielleicht wird die seite nur schöner ?


----------



## Philipp23 (29. Juli 2008)

Krondor schrieb:


> Auf http://www.war-europe.com/ steht, dass die Seite vom 31.07. auf den 01.08. gewartet wird und deshalb einige Dienste nicht erreichbar sind.... Was denkt ihr? Kommt die Open Beta Anmeldung???
> 
> So ein Mist dieses Wochenende ist mein Urlaub rum
> 
> ...



Komisch bei mir funzt se einwandfrei.


----------



## SenselessSheep (29. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir funzt se einwandfrei.




liegt evtl daran das heute erst der 29te is.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (29. Juli 2008)

ajo stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: hab ich schon erwähnt das Blutelfen Gay sind ?


----------



## Tamanium (29. Juli 2008)

Heute ist bei mir auch noch der 29/07/08  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (29. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> ajo stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube nicht


----------



## Luvadea (29. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich, ich kann echt nicht mehr warten...


----------



## SenselessSheep (29. Juli 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> hoffentlich, ich kann echt nicht mehr warten...




ach geeee... is doch auch nur ein spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (29. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal, das sie die Realm War Funktion einbauen werden, die es auf warhammeronline.com schon gibt.

Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn es auch die Eingabe der Pre-Order-Key(s) geben würde ^^


----------



## Diener des Tzeentch (29. Juli 2008)

Ich kann auch schon net mehr warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek Varsson (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube/hoffe, dass ich vielen aus der Seele spreche, wenn ich sage:

*DAS WÄRE DER HAMMER!!!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abwarten, aber toll wäre es sicherlich.

Varek


----------



## Swizzel (29. Juli 2008)

Ich finds echt lustig wie manche Leute es kaum erwarten können das WAR rauskommt :-)

Erinnert mich voll die South Park Folgen Staffe 10Episode 12 & 13 (Nintendo Wii doppelfolge)^^
Cartman kann es nicht mehr aushalten auf die Nintendo Wii zu warten... er friehrt sich ein und wird 500 jahre später wieder entfrohren hammer folge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Des wär glaube ich für nen paar Leute ne sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (29. Juli 2008)

need betakey xD

ne mal spaß beiseite wär schon net schlecht wen die beta demnächst losgeht... ( dann kommt das spiel auch bald in die läden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja : 

Blutelfen sind wirklich "nicht so toll" gnome ftw ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



hrhr


----------



## exec85 (29. Juli 2008)

nenene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr glaubt wirklich dass WAR noch VOR Duke Nukem Forever released wird ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 'scherz'

hoffe auch dass es bald ma los geht... hab so langsam kaum noch Vorfreude auf das spiel aufgrund der ewigen warterei...


----------



## Unicer (29. Juli 2008)

Ich schätze, dass Sie die Seite schon ma für die PO-Beta vorbereiten, da die Kontoverwaltung, sowie der Betaanmeldung auch runtergefahren werden.
Wahrscheinlich wird es möglich sein seinen Key einzugeben und den Client+Patch runterladen, allerdings noch nicht einloggen.
Vielleicht überrascht uns Mythic ja auch und es beginnt sofort die Beta   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## duffz (29. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> vielleicht wird die seite nur schöner ?



Hoffen wir es, denn die jetzige Seite macht einfach keinen guten Eindruck.
Jedes noch so schlechte Gratis MMO hat eine schönere und benutzerfreundlichere Webseite =)


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Hoffen wir es, denn die jetzige Seite macht einfach keinen guten Eindruck.
> Jedes noch so schlechte Gratis MMO hat eine schönere und benutzerfreundlichere Webseite =)



Ja is klar Atze !


----------



## Krondor (29. Juli 2008)

SenselessSheep schrieb:


> ach geeee... is doch auch nur ein spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiel ???? hä????
Das Chaos kommt, wir müssen gegen es antreten sonst wird es die Welt verschlingen und uns alle vernichten.......

*FÜR ERGRUND*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sceezy (29. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> ajo stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bemerkenswerter kommentar!!


----------



## Chilischote (29. Juli 2008)

Ich rechne mit Implementierung der Eingabemöglichkeit der PO-Keys. Auf der amerikanischen Seite ist dies ja wohl schon seit einiger Zeit möglich.

Und hoffe, oh wie ich es hoffe, dass mit dem kommenden Newsletter ein baldiger Termin für den Start der PO-Beta bekannt gegeben wird. 

Waagh!


----------



## skunkie (29. Juli 2008)

> vielleicht wird die seite nur schöner ?


Vielleicht wird sie nur schneller.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (29. Juli 2008)

Was ist die Open Beta? Was kann man da machen, und wie bekomme ich die?


----------



## skunkie (29. Juli 2008)

> Was ist die Open Beta? Was kann man da machen, und wie bekomme ich die?


Wenn du die PreOrder hast, müßte es klappen.


----------



## Markujordo (29. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Wenn du die PreOrder hast, müßte es klappen.



Und was ist die Pre Order?


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

ich frag einfach hier weil ich teilweise grad echt zu faul bin zu suchen...ja ich gebs zu ich bin grad zu faul... ._____.

o__o weiß einer wie viel war in der normalen version, also nicht CE, kosten wird? also nur ungefähr....und dann gabs ja für die CE ne Pre order...wirds die auch für die normale version geben?


----------



## Rosengarten (29. Juli 2008)

Man kann mit 40-50 Euro rechnen.
Die Pre-Order konnte man, zusammen mit der CE, bestellen und ist eine Vorversion des Spiels, durch das man an der Pre-Order-Beta teilnehmen kann sowie bestimmte Extras bekommt.


----------



## Luvadea (29. Juli 2008)

Die Pre order Box bekommt man so nicht mehr glaub ich, ausser bei Ebay zu überteuerten Preisen...


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

Ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann glaub ich werd ich langsam anfangen mein geld zu sparen damit ich wenigstens beim releas dabei sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Last uns hoffen und die Dunklen Götter preisen, auf das wir die Ordnung zertreten wie die Gräser Ulthuans unter unseren Stiefeln, das wir schon bald unsere POs aus dem Schrank hohlen können.

*Dunkle Götter preis*


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

Da fällt mir ein ich weiß noch gar nicht was spielen :/


----------



## Chiroc (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich weiß noch gar nicht was spielen :/



Denk immer dran:

GRÜN GEWINNT!

WAAAAGH!


----------



## Krondor (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich weiß noch gar nicht was spielen :/



Alles außer den Zwergen ist sowieso nur schwächlich und feige, also ist die Entscheidung nicht schwer!!!!!! MUHAHA


----------



## sceezy (29. Juli 2008)

@Emo

Wieso gehst du nicht mehr zur Schule??
ich weiss ist eine persönliche Frage,aber mir will es nich einleuchten....ne vernünftige Schulische Ausbildung is denk ich einfach enorm wichtig!!
Rechtschreibfehler sind mir wurscht...die macht fast jeder!!
aber eine hochstufige Formulierung ist für mich kein ausgleich zur Schule...durch deine rege Anteilnahme in diversen buffed-foren schliesse ich,dass du dich gerne mitteilst,aber
warum nich dann in der Schule^^

will dich nicht angreifen...is für mich einfach rätselhaft!!

Lass es dir gut gehn...grüsse sceezy

P.S. Falls die gründe gesundheitlicher Natur sind...vergiss meinen Beitrag^^


----------



## Crewer (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich weiß noch gar nicht was spielen :/





Spiel doch einfach was dir Gefält.

Ich hab in WoW einen Gnom Hexer gespielt.
Jetzt will ich einfach mal nahkampf machen, deswegen werde ich wohl einen Hexenkrieger spielen, und wenn die mir kein Spaß macht, spiel ich solange bis mir was gefält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder warte, und gucke welche Seite die bessere ist ^^


----------



## Chiroc (29. Juli 2008)

@ Crewer

Hauptsache was mit Hexer, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (29. Juli 2008)

Ich verkaufe meine Pre Order für 999€... gibt da grad so nen schicken Full HD LCD Fernseher bei Saturn ^^


----------



## sceezy (29. Juli 2008)

Ich werd mich überraschen lassen...KA was ich spielen werde,aber eins ist fast sicher...egal welches MMO man bislang gespielet hat
meistens is der erste char nie der main nach 6 monaten noch...is meine erfahrung und die meiner freunde^^


----------



## Crewer (29. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> @ Crewer
> 
> Hauptsache was mit Hexer, wa?
> 
> ...




Haja, Hexer, So böseeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach, das waren Zeiten:   Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Dot, Dot, Lebensentzug, Fear, Dot, Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl eine Hexenkriegerin nicht´s damit zu tun hat^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

sceezy schrieb:


> @Emo
> 
> Wieso gehst du nicht mehr zur Schule??
> ich weiss ist eine persönliche Frage,aber mir will es nich einleuchten....ne vernünftige Schulische Ausbildung is denk ich einfach enorm wichtig!!
> ...




sind gesundheitlicher und psichischer natur


----------



## Kappi (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich weiß noch gar nicht was spielen :/



also ich weis schon genau was ich spiel...
nen goblin schami
oder nen Eisenbrecher
oder nen Sigmarprister
oder nen Auserkorenen
oder nen Marauder
oder ne HExenkriegerin
oder nen Weißen Löwen
oder nen Hexenjäger
oder nen Schwarzork
oder nen Runenpriester
oder nen Jünger
oder nen Zelot
oder nen Schwertmeister
oder nen Maschinist
oder nen Feuermagier
oder nen Magus
oder nen Squiktreiba

ähm... auf alle fälle weis ich was ich zur beta mache.. klassen durchtesten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

Da ich in die beta nicht komm nehm ich das was sich für mich am besten anhört^^ und da gefällt mir der hexenjäger am besten hat was von Van helsing


----------



## darkjojo2005 (29. Juli 2008)

ich hoffe hab noch urlaub^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2008)

Da sich gerade Heute der Damenbesuch für die Nächste Woche erledigt hatte bin ich großer Hoffnung das ich in ein paar Tagen wenigstens WAR Beta testen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (29. Juli 2008)

Sieh mal einer an , wo die chance besteht das die "open beta" rauskommt herrscht wohl nurnoch Frieden was? Keine Beschwerden über sinnlose Posts ect.

Falls die beta rauskommt werd ich wahrscheinlich und mein Pc rumhüpfen und nen freudentanz veranstalten , nur schade das es keinen Spaltar mehr gibt , na dann , Squriltreiber sind auch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (29. Juli 2008)

dann sehen wir ja ob all diese zweifler (zu dennen ich neuerdings auch gehöre) endlich verstummen
oder ob sie laut aufschrein und die zig schwächen public machen die das spiel enventuäll haben wird!


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> dann sehen wir ja ob all diese zweifler (zu dennen ich neuerdings auch gehöre) endlich verstummen
> oder ob sie laut aufschrein und die zig schwächen public machen die das spiel enventuäll haben wird!



Was willst du uns mitteilen? Jedes Spiel hat zig schwächen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manic2320 (29. Juli 2008)

Hoffen wir mal das der Umbau der Seite die Pre Order einläutet und nicht nur ein einfach HP Umbau ist, Daumen drück.


----------



## Scark (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ab 11.8. 2 Wochen Urlaub. Das würde ja prima passen *g*


----------



## Luvadea (29. Juli 2008)

mein Urlaub endet am 10.08 also gogo giieefff open Beta ^^


----------



## kescho (29. Juli 2008)

wenn es wirklich so ist das die beta kommt 
dann springen wir alle auf und fangen an zu tanzen xD 
aba langsam wird es auch zeit ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Juli 2008)

Die Open-Beta wäre wirklich klasse. Ich bin schon so gelangw.eilt,dass ich schon fast wieder WoW anfange.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Homepage könnte aber wirklich besser sein,wobei auch ein anderes MMOG nicht gerade mit seiner Homepage glänzt. Eigentlich peinlich,wenn offizielle Spieleseiten inhaltstechnisch um Längen den Fanseiten hinterherhinken.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

:/ hoffendlich verschicken sie beim start der open beta noch mal anständig beta keys...


----------



## Scark (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> :/ hoffendlich verschicken sie beim start der open beta noch mal anständig beta keys...



ehm nö. es werden überhaupt keine verschickt. das ist quasi ne "closed" open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Vorbesteller.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Stimmt nicht, es werden auch noch normale Beta einladungen versandt, ist halt eine neue Einladungswelle, + die Pre Order besucher.


----------



## Hesdajin (29. Juli 2008)

Die englische HP hat schon seit längerem ein neues Design, die werden die deutsche einfach nur anpassen.


----------



## Luvadea (29. Juli 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Die englische HP hat schon seit längerem ein neues Design, die werden die deutsche einfach nur anpassen.



Ach und da bist du dir so sicher ??


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Die englische HP hat schon seit längerem ein neues Design, die werden die deutsche einfach nur anpassen.



Bei den meisten Online-Spielen werden aber unterschiedliche Seiten verwendet in den verschiedenen Regionen.


----------



## Teax51 (29. Juli 2008)

Erscheinungstermin wurde ja auf den 23 September gepackt. Dann wärs ja auch passend mit der Beta , da die ja natürlich vor dem normalen Spiel rauskommt, und wenn die uns - also den die nich genug glück hatten schon einen Key zu kriegen- 2 Monate zum Chars testen geben , das wär einfach nur super.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2008)

Schön wärs ja, auch wenns nicht ganz unmöglich erscheint ist es doch eher wunschdenken und die Aktualisierung der Seite klingt auch plausibler.
Btw. wären keine Keys mehr nötig wenn es eine >Open< Beta wäre.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Schön wärs ja, auch wenns nicht ganz unmöglich erscheint ist es doch eher wunschdenken und die Aktualisierung der Seite klingt auch plausibler.
> Btw. wären keine Keys mehr nötig wenn es eine >Open< Beta wäre.



Eine Open Beta ist nichts als eine Beta ohne NDA, wurde hier schon oft geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es wird keine >Public< Beta geben.


----------



## skazi# (29. Juli 2008)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen :
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!?!!!

dann sehen wir und ja in der betaphase ^^
für die die die PO haben


----------



## Hesdajin (29. Juli 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> Ach und da bist du dir so sicher ??



Ja ich glaube das es sowas banales wie ein angleichen der Seiten ist.
Zumal mirs mittlerweile auch wurscht sein kann ob die Open Beta beginnt - muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn es im Zusammenhang mit der Open Beta stehen würde müsste die englische ja auch "Wartungsarbeiten" haben...
Neuer Newsletter kommt ja auch noch die Tage, kann auch sein das hier noch was kommt.

Ich mach mich deswegen nicht heiß  (ist eh schon zu warm) - am Wochenende sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   auchwill  
aber den Monat kann ich mich wenigstens mit neuer Inamefootage und alle anderen sachen überbrücken ^^

ich hoff ich halts aus und kauf mir keine total überteuerte PO bei E---


Und  Hey ?  wozu gibts Wotlk leaks   xDDDDD
wenigstens etwas zum machen


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Eine Open Beta ist nichts als eine Beta ohne NDA, wurde hier schon oft geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Es gibt zwei Arten von Betatests: die öffentliche oder offene Beta, bei der alle Personen teilnehmen können, und die private oder geschlossene Beta, die nur ausgewählte Personen testen können.



Ich bin mal so frei und übersetze offene mit open. Quoted' von Wikipedia.

Das eine open Beta keine NDA mehr hat ist ja wohl logisch, es wird aber wegen der Auflösung des NDA-Vertrages noch nicht zur "Open Beta".


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle...
Es wird natürlich zur Open Beta da alles bekannt sein wird.
Es wird lediglich nicht zu einer Public Beta wo jeder der will dran teilnehmen kann


----------



## phul1 (29. Juli 2008)

Open = Public beta

Ich bezweifle das die Macher von WAR jetzt plötzlich das ganze Beta-System, was es in jedem MMO gab, einfach so umschmeißen und plötzlich sagen: "Nun gut, machen wir eine Open-Beta die nicht public ist, also die nicht open ist, also eine open-nicht open-beta."

Seh ich hier einen Mülleimer der sich in sich selbst schmeißt?


Wenn es keine Public beta gibt gibt es keine Open beta.

:3!


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Open und Public beta....


----------



## For-Free (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Deathstyle...
> Es wird natürlich zur Open Beta da alles bekannt sein wird.
> Es wird lediglich nicht zu einer Public Beta wo jeder der will dran teilnehmen kann



Also ich möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber ein wirklich Sinn in deinen "Sätzen" erschließt sich mir nicht.
Desweiteren revidierst du deine Aussagen, in den Sätzen, schon selbstständig.

So um mal an das Allgemeine Thema, Open/Closed, NDA, usw anzuschließen.

Eine Open Beta ist nichts anderes als eine Public Beta (auch Offene/Öffentliche Beta), es ist also JEDEM gestattet an dieser Beta teilnzunehmen. 
Häufig ist es so, dass auf der Hompage des Spieles eine eigene Sektion erschaffen wird, in der man einfach einen Account erstellt, sich Anmeldet und das Spiel frei von der Hompage runterläd.

Eine Closed Beta, was derzeitig bei WAR vorliegt, ist nur bestimmten Leute ein Zutritt zur Beta gewährt. Sprich Familien/Angehörige/Freunde/Gilden/Presseleuten/deiner Mudda/usw.. . Hier bekommt man eine E-Mail und darf das Spiel dann herunterladen und sich auch erst dann einen Account erstellen.

NDA, diese kann fallen gelassen werden, wann und wie es dem Hersteller gefällt.

Bestes Beispiel dazu ist momentan die WotLK Beta von WoW. Hier besteht eine CLOSED BETA, aber keine NDA! Es sind sämtliche Informationen von WotLK Sachen bekannt. Es gibt keine Strafen, wenn man Informationen weiter gibt. Trotzdem ist die Beta nicht ALLEN zugänglich! Somit also auch nicht OPEN/PUBLIC!


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2008)

Eben nicht, ich habs doch von Wikipedia geposted.. Deine Definition von open Beta ist einfach falsch.
Nur weil der NDA-Vertrag der Beta fallen gelassen wurde ist es keine open Beta!

EDIT: For-Free sprichts aus, eine open Beta hat automatisch keine NDA mehr - aber nur weile eine Beta keine NDA mehr hat wird sie nicht zur open Beta.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

okey gebe mich geschlagen xD

dann bin ich wohl auf dem falschen dampfer gefahren


----------



## phul1 (29. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> okey gebe mich geschlagen xD
> 
> dann bin ich wohl auf dem falschen dampfer gefahren


Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Besserung, aber natürlich ersmal 100% Recht haben ;P!


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Das liegt  1. an der Uhrzeit und 2. an der Hitze  xDD


----------



## phul1 (29. Juli 2008)

Das sehe ich auch so. :/

MOAR GLOBAL DIMMING PLOX! :3


----------



## For-Free (29. Juli 2008)

Damit wäre Terrorsatan wieder auf dem rechtem Weg der Onlineunterhaltung.

Nun müssen wir nurnoch Aldaric87 und den Rest der Welt auf den rechtem Pfad bringen!


----------



## Teax51 (29. Juli 2008)

Es wird geschrieben ; Dienstag der 29.7. 2008 -

Die Fenster wurden aus den Angeln gerissen und die 2 Ventilatoren auf Volldamph gehauen.

Und trotzdem schwitz ich mich tod -.-

Aber echt lustig euch zu beobachten wie ihr über verschiedene Betas diskutiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (29. Juli 2008)

Es wird eine Pre-Order-Beta geben. In der alle die eine PO und alle die schon seid der Gilden bzw Closed-Beta dabei sind, mitmachen können.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Damit wäre Terrorsatan wieder auf dem rechtem Weg der Onlineunterhaltung.
> 
> Nun müssen wir nurnoch Aldaric87 und den Rest der Welt auf den rechtem Pfad bringen!



Mich könnts nich therapieren, ich wusste die richtigen Begriffe, nutze lediglich diese Begriffe um es "GANZ DEUTLICH" auszudrücken, da in diesem Forum hier so viele "Wesen" ihr "unwesen" treiben und es anders nicht verstehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (29. Juli 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mich könnts nich therapieren, ich wusste die richtigen Begriffe, nutze lediglich diese Begriffe um es "GANZ DEUTLICH" auszudrücken, da in diesem Forum hier so viele "Wesen" ihr "unwesen" treiben und es anders nicht verstehn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut aus der Affäre geszogen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. Juli 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Gut aus der Affäre geszogen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe gar keine Affäre! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oelekie (29. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

also ich komme jetzt schon nicht mehr auf war-europe(aber erst seid heute abend)...  
kann das heißen, dass jetzt schon die seite gewartet wird oder ist sie einfach nur down?
oder geht es nur mir so?

mfg Oelekie


----------



## Vileruth Hadlon (29. Juli 2008)

Oelekie schrieb:


> also ich komme jetzt schon nicht mehr auf war-europe(aber erst seid heute abend)...
> kann das heißen, dass jetzt schon die seite gewartet wird oder ist sie einfach nur down?
> oder geht es nur mir so?



Also bei mir funktioniert die Seite.


----------



## Oelekie (29. Juli 2008)

na toll, dann ist es mal wieder nur bei mir so...


----------



## brenner100 (29. Juli 2008)

Markujordo schrieb:


> Und was ist die Pre Order?



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


mit dieser box kannste in die open beta und bekommst coole ingame items. gibs aber nur noch bei amazon glaube ich!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## For-Free (29. Juli 2008)

brenner100 schrieb:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> mit dieser box kannste in die open beta und bekommst coole ingame items. gibs aber nur noch bei amazon glaube ich!
> ...



*langsam und tief durchatmet*

Ich glaube da hat jemand in keinsterweise den Thread auf den letzten Seiten gelesen. Aber egal....ich geh nicht nochmal drauf ein!


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45846

einfach kurz und schmerzlos, und wenn danch noch fragen auftreten einfach hinten an den Thread dranhängen.


----------



## skullboy (30. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> vielleicht wird die seite nur schöner ?


die wartung kommt ja noch oder und die sagen ja das nur ein paar sachen nicht funktionieren werden
es wird sicherlich die open beta anmeldung eingebaut ( oder wie man auch immer dazu sagt) ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf^^


----------



## Wamboland (30. Juli 2008)

Macht die kleinen Nurglinge nicht verrückt. Es ist eine Wartung .. nicht mehr. Wenn sie da was an der Seite ändern .. vielleicht, wobei das bis jetzt auch alles "on the fly" ging. 

Und wenn steht eh alles tolle und großartige vorher im Newsletter ... also immer mit der Ruhe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2008)

Aber warum steht dann da, dass die Betaanmeldung und Kontoverwaltung nicht verfügbar sei, wenn beides doch noch garnicht da ist?


----------



## Vileruth Hadlon (30. Juli 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber warum steht dann da, dass die Betaanmeldung und Kontoverwaltung nicht verfügbar sei, wenn beides doch noch garnicht da ist?



Mit der Betaanmeldung war die Anmeldung zur Closed Beta gemeint, nichr zur Open Beta. Und eine Kontoverwaltung gab es sehr wohl, wie sollte man sich sonst zur Beta anmelden? Dort konnte man zwar War nicht aktivieren, sich aber an der Betaverlosung teilnehmen lassen. 

Ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. Juli 2008)

Mein Tipp:

[X] Die Seite zieht nur um!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2008)

Vileruth schrieb:


> Mit der Betaanmeldung war die Anmeldung zur Closed Beta gemeint, nichr zur Open Beta. Und eine Kontoverwaltung gab es sehr wohl, wie sollte man sich sonst zur Beta anmelden? Dort konnte man zwar War nicht aktivieren, sich aber an der Betaverlosung teilnehmen lassen.
> 
> Ich hoffe das hilft.




Ah stimmt... das gibt tatächlich Sinn


----------



## Kadajj (30. Juli 2008)

Da Pcgames.de gestern abend meldet das Mythic meint Warhammer wäre jetzt so weit für einen Release, könnte es durchaus sein das die Konten für de Open Beta anmeldung eingefügt werden und es demnächst los geht.


----------



## Freddy1111 (30. Juli 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> [X] Die Seite zieht nur um!




Hast recht - wurde von Kai Stentaler bestätigt


----------



## darkjojo2005 (30. Juli 2008)

die wartungsarbeiten wurden verschoben wers nicht weiß, und obs schon einer hier geschrieben hat ka hatte keinen bock mich durch 5 seiten unnötigen gebrabel zu kämpfen^^


----------



## LoC_Ruin (30. Juli 2008)

> Die Wartungsarbeiten an unserer Serverplattform, die wir gestern für Donnerstag, den 31. Juli, und Freitag, den 1. August, angekündigt hatten, wurden verschoben. Daher bleibt unsere Webseite mit all ihren Diensten auch in den nächsten Tage wie gewohnt verfügbar.
> 
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Fehlinformation und benachrichtigen euch, sobald ein neues Datum feststeht.



Na toll, heißt Open Beta wird mal auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Luvadea (30. Juli 2008)

Naja morgen müsste dann ja der Newsletter erscheinen...
vielleicht wissen wir dann mehr...
Mich persönlich kotzt das alles mit der warterei sehr an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theremone (30. Juli 2008)

Gut möglich, da heute was neues rausgekommen ist aber mehr kann ich net sagen...NDA halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (30. Juli 2008)

Theremone schrieb:


> Gut möglich, da heute was neues rausgekommen ist aber mehr kann ich net sagen...NDA halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie fies das ist, einfach nur unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wartet man schon Jahre auf das Spiel und dann permanent solch blöden 3 Buchstaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manic2320 (30. Juli 2008)

Die Wartungsarbeiten wurden verschoben ein neuer Termien wird erst bekannt geben.


----------



## turbinias (30. Juli 2008)

Die Wartung der Homepage wurde verschoben... hab mir schon die wildesten Sachen ausgemalt :-(


----------



## Macaveli (30. Juli 2008)

wartungsarbeiten verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Wartungsarbeiten an unserer Serverplattform, die wir gestern für Donnerstag, den 31. Juli, und Freitag, den 1. August, angekündigt hatten, wurden verschoben. Daher bleibt unsere Webseite mit all ihren Diensten auch in den nächsten Tage wie gewohnt verfügbar.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Fehlinformation und benachrichtigen euch, sobald ein neues Datum feststeht.


----------



## Macaveli (30. Juli 2008)

lol das nenn ich mal timing alle 3 aufeinmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (30. Juli 2008)

ich habs schon vorher auf seite 5 gesagt


----------



## Oelekie (30. Juli 2008)

Also so langsam fängt es an mich leicht aufzuregen... 
Naja hoffentlich steht wenigstens was im newsletter. 
Ich würde es viel besser finden wenn die leute mit der PO (wie ich) ihren code eingeben können und dann gesagt bekommen wann die open beta anfängt.
Allerdings finde ich, dass die dann unter der NDA stehen und das datum nicht verraten dürfen...

Naja wir können nur auf den newsletter warten und hoffen...


----------



## Rosengarten (30. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mich auch über den Start der PO-Beta freuen, aber mir fällt grad ein, seid der Renovierung hab ich meine Hülle mit den Codes gar nicht mehr gesehen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talliostro (30. Juli 2008)

die PO-Beta wird garantiert nicht unter der NDA stehen, weil ich es als EXTREM schwierig empfinde, zahlende Kunden vom Spiel auszuschliessen, weil die NDA noch aktiv ist und diese durch verplappern dagegen verstossen haben.
Insofern wird Mythic/GOA garantiert früh genug bekannt geben, dass die Open Beta beginnt.


btw.. jop stimmt, heute sollte was schönes kommen @Theresmore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mymythos (30. Juli 2008)

> Ja is klar Atze !



Aldi, Aldi, lass ihm doch seine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juli 2008)

Wurde aber schon mehrmals gesagt, dass die PO Beta nicht mehr unter dem Non Disclosure Agreement (NDA) steht.

1. Weil das Spiel zu dem Zeitpunkt ohnehin schon zu einem Fertigungsstatus gelangt sein wird, in dem sie zeigen wollen was es drauf hat

2. Weil man bei sovielen Testern keine Chance mehr hat die einzelnen Dündenböcke die jetzt schon wieder was veröffentlicht haben ausfindig zu machen.

3. Weil es dumm wäre wenns anders wäre. Die Public - Beta Videos, Berichte, Screens, usw. sind die beste, billigste, und weitreichendste Werbung die ein MMORPG kriegen kann. Insbesondere deswegen, weil es die glaubwürdigste ist...bei jeder Herstellerinformation kann irgendjemand wieder das Argument anbringen "Is ja alles aufgebessert, geschönt, mimimi, whatsoever...) Wenn die Infos allerdings aus der Community kommen, ist so eine Argumentation allerdings unhaltbar.


----------



## Oelekie (30. Juli 2008)

falls sich das mit der NDA auf mich bezieht wollte ich mich entschuldigen, dass ich es zu unklar geschrieben hatte...
also ich meinte das die leute nur so lange unter der NDA stehen bis die PO Beta auch begonnen hat[dass sie halt das datum nicht ausplaudern(wenn es denn so gehen würde wie ich es mir vorstelle)]


----------

